# DIY 5 gallon canister filter aka "Holy Pail"



## Cunados

I have done countless searches for a DIY cannister filter made from a 5 gallon plastic bucket to no avail. When I do find a filter utilizing a 5 gallon bucket it's not presurized and is being used in a wet/dry setup. Am I missing something? Seems as tho someone would have figured it out by now.

Imagine FX5 capabilities at a fraction of the price. I've been working on a design/prototype. I should have a working model soon.

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## natedgg

Curiously, I was searching through old DIY forum posts after reading this and found this one in like 5 minutes without even looking for it. Not sure this was every completed, but might help you out if you are stuck on something...
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=169385


----------



## PfunMo

I remember several attempts that have passed through but never seen the final working result. I'm afraid it is one of those cases where it has a number of flaws to work out before it works and at that point the person finds he has spent way more money and gotten less performance than if he had just laid out the money. The bucket ideas that I have seen all have had trouble getting a seal and still being able to get it open to clean. Buckets also tend to be flexible and split over time. No reason not to try to work it out but I would go at it as a way to learn and accept that I might fail.


----------



## Grumblecakes

I would try to find a food grade bucket. Brewing stores may sell them or you maybe able to get one from a fast food place for free. The generally have a rubber gasket in them to seal the lid tightly.


----------



## JoelRHale

Guys, let's just cut to the chase here and use a 55 gallon drum. Those have a nice seal/reseal system.


----------



## Cunados

JoelRHale's suggestion reminds me of a thread I followed awhile back on a saltwater site. This guy had a very large display Reeftank located on the main living floor of his home. In his basement, a considerable distance away he had an even larger sump tank (wet/dry, protein skimmer, refugium, heater, auto top-off, several reactors, etc).

I forget how many gallons of water the supply/return lines held which was factored into his sump capacity in case of power failure. Needless to say it was one of the most impressive home setups I'd ever seen.

So back to the matter at hand. I do have a seldom used closet on the lower level almost directly below the display tank on the main level. Fill a 55 gal drum with filter media and it would be years before you had to clean it. I almost want to do it just to see the look on my wife's, "your gonna do what?".


----------



## Cunados

Most the 5 gal buckets I've looked at are constructed of HDPE, high density poly-something. What makes it food safe (aquarium safe) is the container must be made from virgin materials (not recycled) and certain approved dyes for color if any.


----------



## JoelRHale

*Cunados*, if you have the space, time, money, and know how to do this: I support you 200%.

I'm of the mind that bigger is better and pushing the limits of feasibility. I know other people have similar set ups but right now my 75's entire capacity is filtered >20 times an hour and it has a sump, canister, and aquaclear 110 on it.

A 55 gallon drum run by some sort of really strong pump (maybe mag 24 or even a swimming pool pump) would be one awesome build. :thumb:


----------



## Cunados

Did some more digging around on the net last night, specifically the Fluval Fx5. Attempting to set a benchmark for performance/price to have something to compare the prototype to.

Here's what I found: while the Fx5 has numerous features, functions, bells and whistles I am choosing to focus on price, operating cost, filter volume and flow rate with media. Reading the user reviews on this site, I think it is safe to say the unit is well regarded by those posting a review. According to the manufacturers owners manual 
Unit holds 1.5 gallons of media. 
Approx. 600 gph with media. 
Rated at 50 watts.
Price $230 - high $300's prices includes shipping*
* per My search on Ebay. Several months ago I priced them and they were $350+ hence my journey to design a better mouse trap aka "The Holy Pail". I'm skeptical about the recent listings at such a drastically reduced price. If anyone has any recent first hand knowledge without plugging a particular retailer I'd appreciate your input.

I have three 5 gallon and two 6 gallon pails. The sixes formerly contained pickles thus I consider them food safe. Finally I have two different style lids w/ gaskets to test. Holding off on the Gamma Seal lids in the true spirit of DIY to see if what I already have works. Finally I have a submerseable (sp?) pump from an old protein skimmer rated at 480 gph at 0' head drawing 37 watts.

Next step is to thoroughly clean lids and install a fitting so I can test how much pressure they'll take til failure.

Thoughts comments and/or observations are welcomed.


----------



## JoelRHale

What is the general idea regarding input/output flow? Siphon start to fill the bucket then start the pump for the return which creates suction to keep it filling? If a 5 can fit neatly in the 6, will that be how you separate clean and dirty water?

Joking about the 55 gallon drum got me, too, thinking last night.

I want this to work so bad, if it does I will most likely build one.


----------



## Cunados

Conceptually I see it the reverse of an Eheim Classic. Input line through either the lid or near the top on the side. Water flows through progressively finer filter pads to some type of bioballs, pot scrubbers etc. Pump located in bottom of pail and pumps filtered water out the side of pail near the bottom to return to display tank. Basically an Eheim Classic in reverse.

To start the siphon I'd take the return line out of the display tank, wipe thoroughly on my shirt and suck. Just like I did during the entire 90's with my Eheim. Or install a ball valve on the supply line just above the filter and basically you never lose your prime on the supply side. Think I'll go with the later.

I estimate the return pump will displace approximately 1 gallon of filter capacity within the 6 gal pail. Thus

6 gal pail
5 gal useable space for filter media
Est 400 gph flow rate
37 watts

Remaining obstacles:
Water tight resealable lid
Make 3 penetrations water tight (in/out and elec cord)

The water level of the display tank will be approximately 4 feet above the top of the filter so that equates to roughly 2 psi.


----------



## JoelRHale

I know you're wanting to use the skimmer motor but if you used an external pump like a mag-12 you would only have to worry about the water/pressure tight resealable lid. That would make the possibility of a leak dependent on your hose connections.


----------



## Cunados

JoelRHale thanks for the suggestion. An external Mag 12 would reduce by one the number of penetrations (potential points of failure) in the filter by my count. You'd still need a supply and return line (2 POF).

In theory I think it makes more sense to put the pump inside the canister.

The pump should run cooler being submersed in water. 
Any noise generated by the pump would be minimized. 
Perhaps most importantly, I already own a submersible pump.

As an asides, my neighbor, a retired engineer, while not a fishkeeper is rather enjoying our daily talks discussing the theory and principles involved with a closed loop system.

Hopefully this weekend I'll find some time to proceed.


----------



## Cunados

http://s1229.photobucket.com/albums/ee4 ... =photo.jpg

Here's what I have so far. From L to R on the lid, air bleeder valve, 1/2" return line and 3/4" supply line. On the side of the bucket is a fitting for the electric cord to go through.

Hope to test it next weekend.


----------



## Cunados

I apologize for the link. I can't figure out how to make the picture appear in my post.


----------



## Norm66

Very interesting idea. Good luck.


----------



## JoelRHale

Norm you beat me to it. 

Looking good! :thumb:


----------



## PfunMo

Hint--- Once you have it on Photobucket, pull the picture up, click on IMG code on picture. That copies it to memory. Go back to where you want the pic. Hit control and "V" at the same time to copy it into the message. Test by previewing before submit.

I might suggest a change for the pump output line. When working with fountains, I find having solid pipe from the pump to the output makes me lift the pump each time I move the top. This will put pressure on the fitting at the lid and make it break or leak. Flexible tubing with extra length may get better results. Ignore if I missed where you are going with the pipe..


----------



## Cunados

To clarify: the pump will reside in the bottom of the bucket with the return line centered. A coupling on the underside of lid will form a friction fit when lid is applied to bucket.

So, thus far:
pump 400 gph @ 37 watts
media volume 5+ gallons
(flowrate v. media volume very comperable to Eheim Pro 3 2280)

If it holds water, presto, The Holy Pail. Cannister filter for about $100. If lid gasket leaks I'll get a Gamma Seal Lid and make all my penetrations in the side of the pail.


----------



## Agridion

Cunados said:


> I apologize for the link. I can't figure out how to make the picture appear in my post.


Cunados all you have to do to get the picture to appear is to copy the direct link. click on the 'Img' button paste the link then click on the 'Img' button again. Presto.

Also for your 5 gallon pail idea. How about adding a rubber seal to the top of the lid to keep it water and create a distribution header to parse the flow into different areas of the lid. You could easily create this with 3 tees separating the flow into 4 points or even drill holes into the PVC (large enough so they wouldn't clog leaving the ends open to ensure they wouldn't clog)to have better distribution of dirty water over the filter media.


----------



## iwade4fish

Looks perfect. Only thing to do is test it for leaks. Love it, got a ton of those at my restaurant, all w/giant o-rings on the lid, but would maybe want a screw-on lid.


----------



## Riceburner

what's the cost so far?


----------



## Cunados

Pail n lid free ($15-$20 tops)
pump free ( Mag 3 $50-$100 depends)
fittings $25 (2 quick release, 90's, couplings, pipe, fittings, etc)
misc $15 (paint, silicone, glue)

Figure I have approximately $25 more in flex hoses and $25 in pot scrubbers for media. So to answer ur question less than $100's out the door (media included).

ASSUMING you already have a pump sitting around (most of us do) you end up with a low flow biologically focused filter for a bargain.

Just can't believe this hasn't already been done before. Wish I could patent/trademark/copy right it!

When I started I thought that if I could make a efficient filter out of a 5 or 6 gal bucket it'd be like finding the Holy Grail. Thus the name Holy Pail.

Painting it as I type. Stay tuned for water tests results.


----------



## JoelRHale

Well just trademark the name and I bet you could make some money!


----------



## iwade4fish

Test results?!?!?!?

Hey, taking your lead and doing one, also. Thinking of a different plumbing idea.


----------



## PfunMo

How do you hold the lid on and yet leave it to be opened?


----------



## Cunados

How do you hold the lid on?

In the following order as required by test results:

1) friction
2) hose clamp to simulate original seal from tear away ring from factory
3) a light bead of silicone on gasket prior to closing lid
4) a threaded bolt from bottom of pail through lid to apply add'l pressure around perimeter of lid

By my calculations the filter lid under power will have less than 2 psi while during a power outage will have slightly more than 2 psi assuming 4' difference in height from lid of cannister to top rim of display tank.

I plan to use a sponge prefilter on intake and given the flow rate and volume of media I don't anticipate taking the lid off often.

My goal to start with was 1) figure it out, 2) do it on the cheap with existing materials on hand and 3) create a low maintenance filter. Number three was the most important given my past history of maintaining my tanks. I like setting them up, figuring everything out and then I usually get bored.

I put the final coat of paint on this morning and will test this weekend if my wife doesn't have other plans for me.


----------



## iwade4fish

Cunados said:


> I put the final coat of paint on this morning and will test this weekend if my wife doesn't have other plans for me.


So funny I spit!!!!
Chrissus, if that ain't the truth, I don't what is. Then, you get the nagging about all the unfinished 'contraptions' laying around, or not working 100%, or yada yada yada.

That's when I walk shewhomustbeobeyed to all the little things she has asked me to do for her, and halfway through she let's me go back to the workshop.


----------



## Cunados

In my lovely wifes defense we live in a home we 'built' in 2007. We/I literally did more than 50% of the tasks and given my penchant for getting bored with something after I start it suffice it to say my punchlist is still extensive 4 years later.


----------



## iwade4fish

Still need baseboards in the kitchen, 9 yrs and counting!!!!


----------



## iwade4fish

Slapped mine together yesterday. WAY different, and I honestly think NOT better, than your design. Also, 3x the power usage, so looking at smaller pumps.

Pics in the morning.
Sorry!


----------



## iwade4fish




----------



## Cunados

That is a really ingenious way to get the water in and out the container with only one penetration plus one more for the cord. I like it.

All I have left to do is to test The Holy Pail. Recently started a new house and the honey-do-list has been occupying the majority of my time recently. I haven't even played in my weekly poker game, oh no say it isn't so.


----------



## newguyinillinois

You can get get a 1 gallon glass pickle jar at walmart for four dollars. It even comes full of pickles. has a five inch diameter metal lid that is absolutely water tight. I have three plumbed together each with a different filtering media. The whole thing is powered by a 650 gallon per hour utility pump that I got at harbor freight for forty bucks. Say another thirty for plumbing parts and I have the best canister filter that I have ever saw or heard of. Its been running for over a year with no problems. It filters my 120 gallon full of peeing pooping cichlids, and I clean it weather i need to or not every other month.


----------



## iwade4fish

please pm me a pic, I have two daughters that constantly smell like pickles...THIS I can do!!!!!


----------



## PfunMo

The problem I see with that solution is not whether it works as well or not but what it will cost in the long run. Checking the power consumption on the pump from Harbor Freight may shock you when you compare it to a mag drive pump. Then also if it is like many Harbor Freight items there is a question of how long it will last. Saving $40-80 up front can go out pretty quickly if things break down. How much noise and heat do you want to live with?


----------



## Cunados

As a side note, about the time I started thinking about and designing The Holy Pail I picked up a couple of floating water plants from my local nursey and dropped them in the tank to see what would happen. Two different species; water hyacinth (sp?) and water cabbage. The hyacinth slowly melted away while the water cabbage has thrived. So much so that one plant has become four. I don't need to do any water testing to know that the plants growth results in less nitrates in the tank.

Lighting is nothing special. A twin 48" T-8 shop fixture w/ one STD daylight bulb and another actinic grow bulb I picked up on clearance. Less than $35 in the entire setup.

I find it amusing that all the time I was attempting to cheat Mother Nature by creating a cannister filter to allow me to keep more fish/gal than would normally be possible her plant has probably done more good than I.

While floating vegetation is not commonly found in the Rift lakes the fish really seem to enjoy it. As the plants move around the surface slowly they effect the lighting in the tank in a very positive way. I'd definately encourage anyone interested to give it a try.


----------



## newguyinillinois

sorry but i cant send pics at this time. my camera took a swim in thr river. jumped right out of the canoe. any way yes my pump is on the cheap side. but remember that I thought this all up myself, and at the time wasnt sure it would work. i didnt want to spend a ton of money til I new all was well. I never intended to use that pump long term, but it worked great so i never bothered to replace it. now keep in mind my setup is kind different. I have my aquarium on an four inch pedestal on my living room floor with an ten inch high cover which houses my lights. then i have my flat screen tv mounted on the wall above it. all of my aquarium components are in my basement under the tank. the pump actually hangs from four bungee straps that are screwed to the floor joists. that virtually eliminates noise and vibration. Then the three pickle jars are sitting on an shelf mounted on the wall, beside where the pump hangs. The water intake one inch white flex tubing comes out of the tank and down through the floor behind the tank. then it continues into the center of the of the first jar down to the bottom . water flows up from the bottom through pot scrubbies back out the top and on to the next jar. the jars are plumbed as follows. I used all 3/4 inch pvc as my plumbing simply because its the size of the in and out puts on the pump.

materials.

1 drill
1 drill bit same size as outside diameter of pvc pipe your using.
1 drill bit half inch
pvc glue and cleaner
hack saw to cut pvc pipe
1 - 3/4 inch pvc female end cap ( to use as gluing surface to glue center intake to inside bottom of jar.)
4- 3/4 inch pvc female couplings ( to be used to make bulheads to go through the lid)
2- 3/4 inch by three inch pieces of pvc ( to connect flex tube to)
2- 3/4 inch by one inch pieces of pvc ( to connect the couplings together through the lid.)
1- 3/4 inch by 11 inch piece of pvc (to be glued vetrical in the center of the jar.

OK. step one, drill two holes in the jar lid the same diameter as your pvc tubing. one exactly in the center and one half way between the center hole and the edge of the lid.

Step two , glue up your pvc. 11 inch piece glued to end cap. three inch pvc glued to coulping times two. one inch piece pvc glued to coupling times two.

step three, make your through lid connections. the three inch piece should stick out of the top so you can connect your flex tubing later. apply glue to both inside of couplin and outside of one inch pvc stick through hole in lid and connect do both and let dry.

step four, now you should have a 11 inch piece of pvc with a cap on one end, and a lid with two three inch pieces of pvc sticking out the top and two female couplings sticking out the bottom.

with me so far??

step five. take the 11 inch piece of pvc and drill eight half inch holes in the piece of pvc just above where the end cap is. drill right around the edge. but not in the cap itself. these holes are where water will enter the jar after this piece has been glued in the jar. NOTE YOUR JAR MAY BE TALLER OR SHORTER THAN MINE. SO 11 INCHES IS JUST THE LENGTH THAT WORKED FOR ME. THIS MEASURMENT IS CRITICAL!!! TO SHORT AND IT WONT SEAL INSIDE THE CENTER LID COUPLING. TO LONG AND IT WILL PREVENT THE LID FROM SEALING AGAINST THE JAR AND LEAK.

step six. apply a liberal amount of gorrila glue to the end of the end cap stick the other end in the center coupling DUE NOT USE GLUE !!! Screw the lid on the jar and if your measurement is correct the end cap should be held firmly against the bottom center of the jar. allow to dry over night and presto. one gallon canister filter.

I hope my instructions where decipherable. if not let me know and ill try again. or you can wait til christmas. im sure ill get an new camera as a gift. LOL.


----------



## newguyinillinois

After you make your through lid connections and the glue dries. bout an hour is plenty, run a bead of gorilla glue around the inside and outside of both couplings where they touch the lid. goilla glue rocks it will expand and make an awesome seal that is indestructable!!


----------



## iwade4fish

Addicted to it for around the house jobs. Their tape is a godsend too. Anyway, how's this thread coming along?!?!?!


----------



## newguyinillinois

havent tried the tape but the glue is the best. i spilled a bottle on an cocrete driveway once and the next day had to use a sledge hammer to get it up. and took about five pounds of concrete with it. the glue adhered to the concrete better than the concrete adhered to itself. awesome!!


----------



## ClearMud

how much flow do you get by flow thru different size pipes like 1in 1.5in 2in. just want to know so i can build one of these.


----------



## newguyinillinois

not sure how much it flows. never did check gph. the pump is 650 gph. when i first hooked it up I only had one output nozzle returning water back into my tank and it was way to strong, so i put two tees on it and pointed them in different directions and now its perfect. also helps take away dead spots. there is enough movement to keep all of my plants in constant motion in all parts of my tank.


----------



## newguyinillinois

all pvc piping is 3/4 inch diameter so it shouldnt change flow rates anyway. the flex tubing is as small as will fit over the pvc tubing and i dont get much change there. the only restricting factor is the type and amount of filtering media and how much is crammed in the jars. i am using one inch sponge type pre filter, and pot scrubbies in the first jar pot scrubbies in the second and nine onces each of fluval carbon and clearmax in fine mesh bags in the third jar


----------



## ClearMud

no, i mean like gravity feed piping coming from the tank to the buckets.


----------



## iwade4fish

1"pvc will flow 600gph. That's a 1.5" "Y" with 3/4" going thru. 3/4" + 3/4" doesn't = 1.5" flow. That is, if you have a 1.5" pipe, it is going to flow more water than two 3/4" pipes; area of a circle formula comes in handy here.

Exact amounts I cannot quote, but it leveled off and became equal after three minutes, just my pump was way too big for that size plumbing. It's going to cycle in a spare 55gal while I go on vacation next week.


----------



## newguyinillinois

It is also 3/4 inch flex tubing. All of it.


----------



## Cunados

Well I finally found time to wrap up the fittings and test it.

Observations:
1) With a 6 ft head there was a slight leak where the lid snapped onto the pail.
2) Flow rate was approximately 240 gph w/o media. 
3) Container/filter leaked less when under power. When the power was killed it dripped faster.

Lessons Learned:
1) The "Holy Pail" is definately a feasible concept. 
2) Best as I can tell pail rims come in two styles; either a rounded rim or a flat rim. 
3) I'm not sure which is best suited for this application. 
4) The lid n pail I used did not come as a pair so I'm unsure if there a match. 
5) Running the in/out lines thru the lid is not ideal.

Next Steps:
1) I'm gonna order a couple of Gamma Seal lids n pails. 
2) In/out lines to be relocated to bottom or side of the next prototype. 
3) I was able to get the original Holy Pail prototype to stop leaking with a very large hose clamp placed around the lid and tightened.

Basically, what it comes down to is this filter will be placed in the main level of our house. There's 1,600+ sq ft of 3/4" tng site finished cherry flooring. If anything was to malfunction and my wifes floor got wet it be bad, real bad. Whatever I do has to be very sound and dependable so I can sleep at night. I'll update soon w/ pics of HP II.


----------



## newguyinillinois

go to thread ( diy 5 gallon canister filter that doesnt leak. ) Its what my dad came up with and it doesnt leak a drop.


----------



## Cunados

Newguy thank you for your interest and input. The thread you reference i have previously viewed. 10 all threads nuts and bolts seem like alot of effort to go through to open and close your filter. Not to mention i find it hard to fathom you could obtain the bolts, nuts, washerd, bucket, fittings, plywood, pond liner etc for 20 bucks.

One stainless steel threaded rod securing the bottom disk to the top disk (centered) could work as well.

Once again, thank you for your interest.


----------



## newguyinillinois

oops. sorry if i made a mistake. this is the filter set upthat my dad has on his tank. and 20 bucks is what he spent on it. he had the bucket, rubber and nuts. the twenty bucks was for the rod 2 ten foot pieces i think, and the ply wood. a pre cut 2X2 X3/4 piece of ply is 2.69 at lowes. and yes one rod would work ,but then you have two more holes in your canister. twice as many as you have to have.and i thought i was busy, how long does it take to remove ten wing nuts? this thing keeps my dads 180 crystal clear.


----------



## moto_master

So I'm bumping this to hopefully see updates.

Cunados, Did you make a new Holy Pail? Description, pics, etc?

iwade4fish, Did you use your creation? Did it leak? How did you get the power cord out?

newguyinillinois, Do you have pictures of your pickle jar contraption?

Thanks every one!!!


----------



## iwade4fish

Nah, pump on the 100 blew next week, used it there. Still have it in the fishroom, but honestly, the more I think about the wing-nut idea, the more I like it. Who cares what it looks like, and I've wasted a lot of time getting canister gaskets perfect, seems like an even trade.
For the power cord, I cut it, ran the wire thru small hole in lid, siliconed, re-assembled business end of cord.

Garage, workshop, or patient spouse is needed.
Always test OUT of the house. 
Always....


----------



## newguyinillinois

No sorry no pics of the pickle jars. to be honest they are gone. Been replaced by one of the bucket ones with thye threaded rod. The pickle jar lids are made of metal and began to rust. The bucket works great though.


----------



## moto_master

Thanks for the replies. I'm really interested in building a canister filter, and I think a 5 gallon bucket has a lot of potential, if it doesn't leak. I'm looking for any pictures or design diagrams that I can get.

I have a garage, though it's not insulated. My wife is fairly patient with my fish addiction. And I've learned my lesson to test stuff outside! :roll:


----------



## The King Crabb

A lot of people have trouble sealing a 5G bucket, and I had an idea for this; keep in mind this is an idea and I haven't personally tested it out yet. We all know rubber is water proof right? But you don't want to silicone down the edges of your lid - you wouldn't be able to open it! So I thought you could try slipping some weather stripping/ bike tire tubes in there to keep it water proof! Put the mechanical filtration right there on the top and you just pull off the lid, wash, and replace!


----------



## moto_master

The King Crabb said:


> A lot of people have trouble sealing a 5G bucket, and I had an idea for this; keep in mind this is an idea and I haven't personally tested it out yet. We all know rubber is water proof right? But you don't want to silicone down the edges of your lid - you wouldn't be able to open it! So I thought you could try slipping some weather stripping/ bike tire tubes in there to keep it water proof! Put the mechanical filtration right there on the top and you just pull off the lid, wash, and replace!


Yes. Here's my currently available options:

















The lids to my saltwater salt mix buckets come with a rubber "gasket" installed in the lids. I know this does not completely seal the water because I have filled it with water and snapped the lid on it and it leaked. It only has 4 snaps around the edge, so I believe it needs either a clamp around the outside, or a bolt or something holding it down. Just like what they have come to know previously in this thread.

















Option B. This is a chlorine bucket for pools or hot tubs. so I'm not sure that it could be "food safe". But it has something different for the lid. I has slots that hold the lid down, and a locking "childproof" tab to keep it from turning and opening up. It's all made out of plastic, so I don't know how strong and reliable it would be. I would like to pull the rubber gasket out of the saltwater lid and put it in the chlorine lid to see if that leaks. Unfortunately the chlorine bucket is still in use...

Sorry for hijacking this thread. Looks like you were done using it anyways... :lol:


----------



## The King Crabb

I agree about the Chlorine bucket not being too food safe... I'd be a little wary of that.

Why not buy a Home Depot bucket and lid for $5, some bike tire for $3 and combine for a $7 chamber?


----------



## iwade4fish

Check out this lid design....http://www.pleasanthillgrain.com/gamma_ ... ducts.aspx


----------



## CITADELGRAD87

There are 5G buckets/lids that have a screw rather than a snap closed mechanism. I just can't remember what came in the one I saw.

It will come to me.


----------



## The King Crabb

Those gamma lids look like a good thing to invest in when making a DIY canister.


----------



## MonkeyTypeRS

i search youtube, alot of people from south america post projects because they dont have the mega mall down the road to shop at


----------



## The King Crabb

Do they report success?


----------

